# New Inosanto Bio



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2001)

Has anybody read the new Inosanto biography?  I think the title is "Dan Inosanto: the Man, the Teacher, the Artist", or something similar.

My local B&N doesn't have it on the shelf yet.  Next time I go there, I'll ask if they can order it.  That, or I suppose I could just go to their Web site.  Duh.

Anyway, if anyone has read it yet, please post a review!

Cthulhu


----------



## Blindside (Dec 30, 2001)

Dang, I swear I posted a response to this last week....

Anyway, I was on the waiting list on Amazon for the release of this book last year, the point is I was really looking forward to it.  Dan I is one of my martial art idols, I just love his approach to constantly learning.

Unfortunately, the book isn't very good.  It reads like a long Black Belt article, and even uses BB articles as source material.  I guess the book is informative, but doesn't really give me a feel for the man, which is what I was really after.  I would have prefered more interviews with Dan and just more of a personal feel.  Two stars out of five.

Lamont


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2001)

I've read that this bio has lots of photos.  Does the book have any value with that in mind, or are they merely reprints from magazine articles and what not?

Thanks for the info on the book, by the way 

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 5, 2002)

My wife ordered the book for me (gotta love her!) and I just finished reading it this morning.  I'll post a review soon.

Cthulhu


----------



## Elfan (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *My wife ordered the book for me (gotta love her!) and I just finished reading it this morning.  I'll post a review soon.
> 
> Cthulhu *



So how bout that review?


----------

